# Natural or Medicated FET/How many Blasts to transfer



## nippo (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello ladies,

I hope everyone has had a good and stress free new year.

I wondered if I could get some advice about FET.

I am due to have my transfer in February but my doctor wants to do a natural cycle over medicated.

He is not sure about whether to put 1 blast or 2 back.  I got pregnant on my first cycle of IVF but sadly miscarried after 7 weeks - it was discovered at 12 weeks scan as we had seen a strong heartbeat.

I have very high FSH and low AMH and am scared this might be my last chance to get pregnant again and carry the baby to term and have been refused treatment on the NHS because of this... 

I have heard that FET is more successful on a medicated cycle but my clinic really want to try with a natural one.

Any advice would be so helpful right now.

XX


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Nippo - worth having a look through these threads:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277335.0

   

Mini xx


----------



## nippo (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for this information Mini Minx, it's really helpful.

I spoke to my doctor today and he told me that there is no scientific evidence that a medicated transfer is more successful than a natural cycle.

I don't really know where this leaves me really.  He is happy to go ahead with medicated if I really want it, but his professional opinion is that there is no point.

I just don't know if I can rely on my body to do the right thing...

Very confused about the whole thing now. He want to start transfer in February and doesn't believe in immunes at all...I just want some firm guidance but he doesn't really give me answers just tells me what he wants me to do.  I do trust him but I just really feel like I want to cover all bases when do the transfer...not sure what to do.


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

Personally I would go with your gut. If this is your last chance you dont want to be left thinking if only.....But it is just my opinion.


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hiya,

I am sure that there are arguments for both natural and medicated fet.  I can only have medicated but would love to have a natural, without all the drugs etc...  You could draft a pros and con list?  I am right in saying that even with a natural, they scan and check when the time is right so if your body didn't comply you would lose any frosties?  Could you have one natural with a blast and then one medicated?

Sorry, not sure I have actually helped here!

xx


----------



## nippo (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks ladies,

Sugarpielaura, they do scan you on a natural cycle, it's not as intensive as a medicated cycle I might only have 2-3 scans.  I've discussed with my consultant who thinks natural is best. My clinic opens on weekends so there isn't a problem with my optimum day falling on the weekend. And he says he'll support my cycle with progesterone...I guess that's what we'll do. So frightened it'll go wrong again. I'm not sure how strong I am, but I guess I'll try and deal with whatever happens.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Nippo, I have done one medicated and 4 natural FETs.  My usual cycle is fairly predictable and I hated the down regging so much for the medicated and fresh cycles I asked if I could  do natural for the rest.  My clinic (Guys) prefer medicated as it makes it easier for them to manage the cycle timing and therefore their workload, but also because they say the chances of success with medicated are very slightly higher.  I'm not sure but I think this is partly because some people on natural cycles find they don't build up a good enough lining and any abandoned cycles affect the statistics.  I never have any problems with lining so decided this wasn't relevant for me.  

Once I started to get a faint line on the ov sticks I tested twice a day morning and late afternoon so as to be sure not to miss the surge.  The surge can happen over a matter of hours so I got a bit paranoid about missing it, but in fact I never did.  And I had 2 scans in the lead up to the surge to check lining thickness.  I did have cyclogest pessaries from the day of ov but clinic didn't think I needed these on a natural cycle.  I just asked for them for peace of mind because on my first fresh IVF I started bleeding well before test day so didn't want to risk inadequate progesterone levels.  The twice I have got a BFP was on natural FETs.  The first one was a missed miscarriage at 7 weeks due to chromosome defect,  am now 36 weeks pg with the second one.


If your cycle is ok then I think natural is just as good.  But as someone else says, you don't want to be thinking "What if?".  So if the drugs don't bother you and you'd feel happier doing medicated then I'd go with that.  I just felt very strongly that the process was less stressful for me without the down regging, and I was very weepy and fragile when on the oestrogen as well.  I was working at the same time and found the hormonal side effects hard to cope with alongside a stressful job.  With a natural cycle I just felt normal.  


Wishing you lots of luck with whatever you decide

Mrs R xx


----------



## nippo (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks Mrs R, 

First of all congratulations on yr little pebble!   


It sounds like you have been through a similar journey as me. I don't really want to go through all the drugs, it is quite stressful and if we need to try another time I'd like to make sure my hormones are as settled as possible the NHS think my chances are virtually non-existent.

you've brightened up my Saturday. I had some unexplained mid cycle bleeding this morning but this is my first cycle after miscarriage so maybe that's normal.


On my treatment cycle my lining was good and on all my NHS cycles my lining has been excellent according to my doctors so that is one positive thing. Ok decision made, natural cycle with progesterone.

I think...


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

I am going to Cyprus in Feb for a FET. The only drugs I am taking are the pill, gonapeptyl injection, cytogest pessaries and progynova. Not sure of that is counted as medicated or not as not down regging as such.

Anyone have any idea if it is classes as medicated or not. Probably a very daft question.


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

BerryChelt i think yours is a medicated, i have been on the pill and will be taking progynova and pessaries and mine is medicated.
It's a hard decision to make nippo but you have to do what you feel is best. I wanted a natural FET but my clinic like to fit you into their schedule so only do medicated so if you are as regular as i am i would pick natural.
Good luck to you all.


----------



## nippo (Jun 7, 2011)

Good luck missy with your egg transfer, I'm sending you all ny good vibes and     

My periods are every 26 days and are pretty regular, they've only been thrown off this month because of the miscarriage. It was around 30 days, not bad considering. As mentioned I had some black blood today (sorry tmi!) But I guess that is to be expected. Am now peeing on sticks just to make sure that I am ovulating normally again.

The one thing I really don't get is if I had 5 blasts 2 looked good doesn't this mean my egg quality is okish? I might have fewer eggs but they grow ok, so why can't I get pregnant naturally?


----------



## mrs strongman (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey nippo, I had natural FET in December and would highly recommend it. We'd hoped to use 2 embies but only 1 survived the thaw. Think I ended up having 4 scans in total, and had to do a couple of ov sticks. Didn't even have cyclogest pessaries (yay!). 

Best of luck which ever way you end going!


----------



## nippo (Jun 7, 2011)

Heard so many positive things about natural that it's the way i'll be going.

Congratulations on your BFP!   

my only problem is that my manager is refusing my time off and as I had 2 weeks off sick with the miscarriage she is being weird about any time off. I just don't know how I how I would fit in 4 scans without the threat of losing my job.

I don't want to be stressed for the transfer...


----------

